# NZ'ers invading



## sillykiwis (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, after a long time researching, my husband is coming to the Abruzzo in August to look at houses, in particular one in Carunchio. Any feedback on this village would be appreciated. He will be all alone on this trip so would also appreciate meeting up with any English speaking people in the area of Pescara who could give him advice/have a drink and say hello. It's all quite daunting really, especially as we plan on it being a rental for awhile until we retire, and not sure how you go about finding a key holder/cleaner in the village or what to pay, no idea really.

Many thanks,
Sharon and Mark


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

sillykiwis said:


> in particular one in Carunchio.
> 
> Pescara


https://maps.google.it/maps?q=Carunchio&ie=UTF-8&ei=IJyoUcDaNMnJtAb6sYHoBQ&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg

You do know how far that is from Pescara? More then one hour of autostrada. Even longer if you don't take the autostrada.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

NickZ said:


> https://maps.google.it/maps?q=Carunchio&ie=UTF-8&ei=IJyoUcDaNMnJtAb6sYHoBQ&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg
> 
> You do know how far that is from Pescara? More then one hour of autostrada. Even longer if you don't take the autostrada.


id say nearly two hours on a good day with out any land slides and diversions , may I be so cheeky as to ask why you chosen such a remote hard to get to village , we have freids neaby and we dread going there as the roads are so bad and we have a four by four and that's in the summer winter we don't go there , sorry to sound so negative but you did ask for coments :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sillykiwis (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for that, Pescara is just a base, as he will be going to have a good look around at other properties in other areas. The distance is not a problem, drive more than that to work each day & live in a rural mountainous area here with narrow 1 lane bad roads. Feel free to point out the good/bad points though I did ask.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's hard to do that without having a feel for what your goals are.

You mention renting. Who do you expect to rent to? You're looking at a house way too far from the beach for most. Even further from many of the sites that people come to Italy looking for. 

You mention wanting an English speaker. Well there aren't a huge number in the area.

Do you intend to just stay in the house? Do you intend to travel around?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sillykiwis said:


> Thanks for that, Pescara is just a base, as he will be going to have a good look around at other properties in other areas. The distance is not a problem, drive more than that to work each day & live in a rural mountainous area here with narrow 1 lane bad roads. Feel free to point out the good/bad points though I did ask.


the good points are Abruzzo is one of the prettiest areas in Italy and has some of the best food , and the people are kind . the thing about abruzzo is it varies so much from north to south and iam sure you will find something that suits you . My post may have seemed negative but we have lived here fof ten years and know our way about , I have got very used to the good infersructure in this part of the Cheiti region good roads schools hospitals within easy reach , but you stil have the national park and the ski resorts and beach within easy reach 
getting back to the chieti reg its the biggest and most varied in abruzzo it reaches as far as molise 
come andfind your selves a base but Pescara is the last place id choose , smelly ful of traffic and crazey drivers , but near the airport and moterway 
what I usaly say to someone when choosing a house here on a sunny day with a little wine in you and lots of lovely bella vista , imaging it on the worst night of the winter and you need a hospital or even to go out to dinner


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi is your hubby stil coming if so if heed like to pop in for a glass of wine and perhaps a little insite into live in abruzzo weve been here ten years and have picked up a lot tips


----------

